

Near-nude woman in wheelchair at TSA checkpoint - EGreg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxnCyxD0Y9E

======
aonic
Original link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zFi18ioqYk>

Context: <http://www.kpho.com/news/25974833/detail.html>

